# Ledge



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a job to bid where the client has to blast ledge at varying depths for the entire foundation. Do you have a % you add when figuring the amount of ledge coming out of the hole.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Depending on how well it is blasted, you are looking at typically 50% swellage.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Rino. What % do you add for other materials. I didn't think it would be 50%. The jobs I've done involved only small amount of ledge. I used to avoid jobs with lots of ledge because they always ended up being a pain in the @ss.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

If it is only a ledge, why not hammer ?? I am used to blasting holes that are completely solid rock. After blasting, there is a nice huge hump in the middle. The % depends on your powder man. A good powder man will make 
2B........a bad one will make volkswagons.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Client rather use blaster. He will blast 5'-7' across hole. I will be talking to blaster tommorrow to see how much he will blast & how long it will take him.


----------

